# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο Λαμπάτο] Τι είναι αυτό 2

## auauau

Από το ραδιόφωνο του 50, το RAC 5Q21, που δοκιμάζω να το ξαναλειτουργήσω.
Το άσπρο - κάτι σαν πηνίο, με τυλιγμένο λεπτό ελατήριο γύρω γύρω του, τι είναι; Είναι ένας άσπρος κύλινδρος, με στηριζόμενο σε αυτό από δίπλα κι ένα άλλο μικρότερο άσπρο ραβδί αλλά ορθογώνιο.

RCA_5Q21 016.jpg
RCA_5Q21 017.jpg
RCA_5Q21 014.jpg
RCA_5Q21 018.jpg

Στις παραπάνω εικόνες, αυτό το "ασημί χρώμα", το εσωτερικό του κουτιού, μήπως είναι τίποτε κάποια ένωση αμιάντου; Τότε έβαζαν αμίαντο για θερμική μόνωση του κουτιού, σε κάποια ραδιόφωνα!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Το εξάρτημα είναι ρυθμιζόμενη αντίσταση σύρματος (ροοστάτης), κάτι σαν ποτενσιόμετρο.
Ψάξε για "tubular wirewound rheostat".

----------


## p.gabr

Eιναι οπως ειπε και ο Γιωργος ,αντισταση συρματος

Ο σκοπος της ειναι η λειτουργεια του δεκτη στα 220βολτ

Ηταν η σειρα victory της rca οπου λειτουργουσαν με 110 Για χωρες προορισμου  με 220v προστεθοταν το............ μπουρι........... αυτο

----------


## sakisr

Το εσωτερικο ειναι καλυμμενο με κατι σαν αλουμινοπανο ετσι?Ειναι απο οτι μου ειπαν μονωτικο για να μην επηρεαζεται απο εξωτερικες πηγες ενεργειας.

----------


## auauau

> Το εσωτερικο ειναι καλυμμενο με κατι σαν αλουμινοπανο ετσι?Ειναι απο οτι μου ειπαν μονωτικο για να μην επηρεαζεται απο εξωτερικες πηγες ενεργειας.


Όχι, το εσωτερικό του κουτιού (από ξύλο)  είναι  βαμμένο .. με αυτό το ασημένιο χρώμα. 
Αλλά και ο αμίαντος το ίδιο χρωμα έχει.  και σε κάποια παλιά ραδιόδφωνα έβαζαν αμίαντο για να μη καίγεται το ξύλο από τη θερμότητα του εσωτερικού!
κι ο αμίαντος ειναι επικίνδυνος στην εισπνοή.

----------


## auauau

αν δε βρεθεί αυτό (που είναι κατεστραμμένο), μπορει να μπει κάτι άλλο στη θέση του; έστω σύγχρονο αλλά γρήγορο και οικονομικό

(υπόψη πως είναι δυο τα "μπουριά", το κυλινδρικό και το ορθογωνικό)

----------


## angel_grig

Xωρις να ειμαι ειδικος,συμφωνα με αυτα που ειπε ο Παναγιωτης παραπανω το αποσυνδεεις και στην θεση του συνδεεις ενα μετασχηματιστη 220 σε 110ν,ο οποιος μπορει να βρισκεται και εκτος του ραδιοφωνου(ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν κανω λαθος..)

----------


## auauau

> Xωρις να ειμαι ειδικος,συμφωνα με αυτα που ειπε ο Παναγιωτης παραπανω το αποσυνδεεις και στην θεση του συνδεεις ενα μετασχηματιστη 220 σε 110ν,ο οποιος μπορει να βρισκεται και εκτος του ραδιοφωνου(ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν κανω λαθος..)


Το πήγα σήμερα σε έναν μάστορα, με ειδικότητα στα ραδιόφωνα εποχής (λυχνιών), φίρμα του χώρου*, το δοκίμασε και βρήκε ότι λειτουργεί αυτό το εξάρτημα! κι έδινε ρεύμα και στα παρακάτω... Κι όμως εγώ είχα κόψει δυο τρία πέντε εκατοστά από το τυλιγμένο ελατηριοειδές σύρμα γύρω από το άσπρο κεραμικό κύλινδρο, γιατί ήταν μπερδεμένο σκαλωμένο! Στη συνέχεια, κάπου στην 5η λυχνία βραχυκύκλωνε (έκανε σαν φωτορυθμικό!). Είναι θέμα ωρών το rca να λαλήσει ξανά, μετά από 30-40 χρόνια αφωνίας!

* του πήγα και το σχηματικό διάγραμμα, κατεβασμένο από το ίντερνετ, και σα να προσβλήθηκε!  "60 χρόνια μάστορας και θα κοιτάζω το σχηματικό;  εγώ στη σχολή έλυνα κι έφτιαχνα 10 rca στην καθισιά μου! "  

Πώς να το κρίνω αυτό!

----------

